# Seeking donations for HRI



## Havtahava

This was just posted to some of the e-mail lists, so I'm copying it here. Contact information is available at the bottom of the message.



> Good Afternoon.......
> 
> A few weeks ago, I wrote to all of you announcing that I have the pleasure of being the Chairman for the Havanese Rescue Inc. Reception for "HEROES" once again this year during NATIONALS. Our Reception is going to be held on Thursday evening, August 20, 2009 at 6:30 p.m. Please mark your calendars as a "must attend" activity during your busy week. Stop by for a refreshment after a long day, relax and have some fun!
> 
> As part of this Reception we will have a Silent Auction/Raffle. Last year we had a collection of fabulous and fun items ..........something for everyone to either bid on
> or "take a chance". Our line-up of items so far for this year is outstanding........BUT we are still in need of additional donations.
> 
> Each little guy that HRI takes into "RESCUE" is costing approximately $775.00. this year.
> 
> I am asking for anyone who wishes to donate an item for this "fun-raising" endeavor please contact me privately CME3320(at)AOL(dot)COM and let me know what you would like to contribute. No item would be too big or too small or too expensive or not expensive enough......we will welcome every item with open arms!
> 
> Our Board of Directors and volunteers work 24/7 tirelessly for these sweet little dogs that are in various stages of need. PLEASE, We need your help...............
> 
> Respectfully resubmitted,
> Charlene Edwards
> CSTAHAVANESE.COM
> 
> PLEASE FORWARD AND CROSSPOST TO ALL LISTS OR ANYONE YOU FEEL MAY BE INTERESTED ...............


Charlene's email address is *CME3320 (at) aol (dot) com* Please convert it to @ and . and remove the spaces.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Can someone give me a general idea of what "items", i.e., new items, gently used items, no longer use items (shampoos, etc.)


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kimberly-Only dog related items? Can you tell us new people what things have been auctioned in the past that were successful?


----------



## Havtahava

There was a huge variety at the HRI Auction. I do believe all of it was new or like new, but there were a few non-dog related items too. 

I hope some of the other attendees can remember some of the specific items there, but I know I put tickets in a lot of the bags and won one thing - a set of books I wanted. The books were all dog related.

I remember a dog carrier, a really nice Havanese paperweight, a special food & water bowl (specific high end name that I can't think of right now) and a lot of other items.


----------



## Miss Paige

Kimberly:

There were pictures that was done of Havanese on glass-there was dog beds-crate pads-purses-and that wonderful jacket that was a real show stopper-books-necklaces-dog related items and stuff for people.

Mr Roman is donating a basket of toys & treats this year. And Miss Paige & Ms Frannie have their donation item ready to go. 

But we need lots of things to make this a great auction-the dogs are coming in so fast and needing so much that this auction will help HRI help the dogs. And don't forget the quilts.

Come to the Reception-have a wonderful time-eat-drink (and spend money on the great items).

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel

I'll try to make something. If it turns out right I'll donate it. If not I'll fade back into the woodwork.  How soon would it have to be ready?


----------



## Miss Paige

Geri:

It just needs to be done and at Nationals in August. If you are interested I can get the e-mail address for you of the person that is keeping track of the donations.

Pat


----------



## Havtahava

Pat, the email address is listed at the top of this topic.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I would love to donate something as well....I am just clueless as to what. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Havtahava

Sharlene, let your imagination run wild!


----------



## Miss Paige

Duh Kimberly I should have read that but mind is not working tonight-LOL.
My neighbor who lives right behind me just got a new dog today-a Rottie mix-and I am having trouble getting my hubby to agree to let me put up a privacy fence between our yards.

Pat


----------



## Evye's Mom

Havtahava said:


> Sharlene, let your imagination run wild!


This is very dangerous !!! But right now it is blank !!!

What about the "no-sew" tied blankies??? That is the only thing that comes to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## Havtahava

Sharlene, those are great, especially if you want to do a set of 4-6 and call it a "breeder's pack" that they might want to bid on to take home for a litter of pups being adopted or whatever.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Okay....great. I can do that !!!! Probably in gender-safe colors. Wonderful.


----------



## BeverlyA

Last year I bravely went to my groomer, vet, all the people who I had spent lots of money with over the year and asked if they would care to donate anything for the auction. I also contacted local businesses that were dog related and explained to them what I was doing.
The response was wonderful! There was only 1 person/business that didn't donate anything, and they said they would, but they never got back to me, Natures Variety. I was hoping for a bag of freeze dried treats or something to add to one of the baskets I put together.
A single item put together with a few other single items can make a really fun little basket! 

I would say it doesn't need to be dog related if it's kind of general interest. I saw people putting tickets in for everything!

I won a fabulous outdoor Havanese flag last year!

Since Richmond I've gathered a few items together so far to donate:
a Martini top knot barrette and 2 bags of Martini time pasta

Dog-Opoly game

Bone shaped treat pans with treat mix

Doggie sleeping bag....really really nice!

Home of a Rescued Dog door mat

rescue dog picture frame

a stack of dog books

I'm hoping to come across some other interesting things before Chicago!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom

You came up with some wonderful ideas.


----------



## marjrc

The auction was fun last year, especially with Laurie and Kimberly sharing stories about their teens and sex! LOL But yes, the items were great too.  I loved seeing all those things and bid on quite a few, but alas, didn't win. We'd all get excited when we saw someone we knew win something though! I remember that lovely flag, Beverly. 

I saw jewelry, painted plates, handbags (some handmade, others not). Didn't Megan win one of those bags? She beat me to it. lol


----------



## Havtahava

Beverly, you did an AMAZING job collecting donations for the auction! 

Um, just to clarify what Marj said, these stories were shared at a private table, not up in front of everyone - just in case people are thinking this was a public broadcast. LOL! Also, my daughter has not been sexually active, but has freaked out her mother a few times. (She'd die if she saw Marj's comment, so I have to clarify that! LOL)


----------



## BeverlyA

Sharlene, and everyone who hasn't had the wonderful experience yet, let me explain the HRI auction a little.

This is how it has been the past couple of years anyway. There are a few items that are set up as silent auctions, with a sheet where you write your bid and at a set time, the high bid on the sheet wins that item. For the other items you buy tickets, they are maybe 1$ a piece or so, then each item has a jar beside it and you put half of your ticket in the jar for the item you want to win. After some drinking and socializing the winning tickets are drawn out of each jar. If you have the matching side to the ticket, you win that item!

The items don't need to be super-valuable, especially for the items that go with tickets.:bounce:

It's really fun, and if you can't stay to the end, some one will hold on to your tickets and claim your winnings for you I'm sure.
The jacket that was mentioned from last year was signed by Cesar Millan, that was neat!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom

I contacted the woman via email who was listed on the first post on the thread...re: when do they need to be sent, where, and do they have to be packaged any specific way....did I go about the right?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Here's the stuff I got yesterday, I'll keep looking as the things I wanted were from Home Goods and were gone!  I have another store to check out though so I haven't given up! I spent $27 on the things I did get, I think I got a great deal! The basket is a pretty purple color and the leash is pink and black, I think a little girly dog would like it. Is this stuff ok?


----------



## Havtahava

Perfect Sharlene! Charlene is the one who will help you with those details.  
Thank you!


----------



## ama0722

I saw that basket at Ann's house and trust me NO one wants to bid on that thing:flame:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Here's the stuff I got yesterday, I'll keep looking as the things I wanted were from Home Goods and were gone!  I have another store to check out though so I haven't given up! I spent $27 on the things I did get, I think I got a great deal! The basket is a pretty purple color and the leash is pink and black, I think a little girly dog would like it. Is this stuff ok?


Ann, those things are adorable !!!! Geez...all these creative minds.


----------



## Scooter's Family

OMG, I knew I should have bought all of those baskets when I first saw them! I paid $7.99 for the small one in the picture and $9.99 for one a little larger that I have toys in but mine are brown wicker. I just searched for them online and the small one is $19.99 and the medium is $29.99!!! From now on I'm buying everything, bringing it home, then I'll decide what I'm going to keep!!! :rant: I'm so mad!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

That basket's mine, back off! :fencing:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Well I'm glad I can do something since I can't sew or craft! Lord knows I can shop so I'll just keep it up since it's for a good cause!:wof:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Well I'm glad I can do something since I can't sew or craft! Lord knows I can shop so I'll just keep it up since it's for a good cause!:wof:


Ann, those dog biscuits you made were pretty creative and crafty....and doggie goody bags at your play date....you need to give yourself way more credit. I never would have thought of that.


----------



## Havtahava

Scooter's Family said:


> From now on I'm buying everything, bringing it home, then I'll decide what I'm going to keep!!! :rant: I'm so mad!!!!!


I hear you! That happened to me one time and every since that day, if I find something that looks like a really good deal, I buy multiples of it and put the others aside for a raffle. If I decide I want it before the raffle, I already have it! LOL


----------



## kudo2u

This is really cool!

Can I donate something that's regional? Or would that defeat the purpose?

I bake cakes, cupcakes, and cookies in my spare time. I made my own wedding cake - from scratch, 3 layers separated by pillars, ivory with white detailing.....I'm biased, but it looked pretty awesome. :hungry:

Anyway, I could donate a custom cake, or batch of cupcakes or cookies, but it would have to be for someone who's close enough to Dallas for delivery.

Would that even be helpful? If not, that's OK. Just thought it would be worth asking. :redface:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm in Atlanta but I want your cake, cupcakes and cookies! :hungry:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Evye's Mom said:


> Ann, those dog biscuits you made were pretty creative and crafty....and doggie goody bags at your play date....you need to give yourself way more credit. I never would have thought of that.


My sisters tease me because I used to have a "gift closet". I'd buy things whenever I saw them and just put them away for later. When an occasion came up I usually had a gift already, and I'd get great deals! As my schedule got busier with kids, and then dogs, I stopped doing it. I should get back to it as I was never running out at the last minute to put a gift together.

Baking and making up bags is fun for me and it's something my daughter and I can do together.


----------



## Havtahava

Kudo, I don't see why you couldn't but e-mail Charlene (address in the original post) to check with her. That sounds like an unusual, thoughtful idea!


----------



## kudo2u

Awesome, I'll send an email and see what she says! Thanks!


----------



## BeverlyA

Kudo,
It could be my meds playing a trick on me, but it seems like there was something like that once (I remember bidding on it, where ever it was!). Maybe it was the online Hav auction. It seems like it was Xdozen cookies shipped to you.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Boy Marj, I almost choked when I read your post!! Thank god my boys don't read the forum!!!! I would be in SO much trouble:bolt:

Yes, Beverly, I think you are right, I remember seeing at some auction, cookies that would be shipped to you. \

I also am working with Charlene on getting donations, so if anyone has any other questions, let me know.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Laurie-I was going to bring my items for the auction but I don't arrive until Thursday. Is that ok? Should I ship them ahead of time?


----------



## Laurief

Ann, you can bring then, but they will need then a little in advance to set it up. It is something that they will need to set up?


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am waiting to hear back from Charlene. I will have to ship mine but curious when I will to have it there by. Silly question, does presentation count....i.e., I will have to protect them for shipping but still want it transparent so bidders will know what it is.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Laurie-Here's my stuff...


----------



## BeverlyA

Here are some pictures from last years HRI auction. The boxes for the tickets take up most the room!
You can see the beautiful flag I won hanging up.

I wouldn't say that the presentation is important, even just a ribbon to tie things together if there is more than one item. Last year I was going to bring baskets or gift bags and they told me not to. Baskets would be better because you could still see inside. That's the most important thing..being able to see.

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks Beverly, that helped to see how things are displayed so I will know how to package them. I hope to start on them today...I have a whole lot of tying to do.

I bought white and beige fabric so it is gender-friendly and pet color-friendly....they will work for any color pupster, male or female.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We should have an HRI Playdate and collect stuff for the auction. We could even make stuff, if someone would teach me how to make things. LOL I wish I'd thought of that before our party, we could have made up a basket of donations!


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, I just threw your name in there because we were mostly listenting to Laurie's stories and laughing! My kids are of course, very innocent.  Sorry, Laurie! I promise that what happened in Richmond, stays in Richmond. ound:

Great gift ideas so far! Ann, those are perfect. If I go, I will bring a couple of things too, and give them when I arrive.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I got a few more things today, one is a set of shampoo, conditioner and brush that's made to look like Juicy Couture! So cute! I think Belle may need it Amanda!

I got a frame too. I'm just going to box up all of my stuff and ship it ahead and whoever gets it ready for auction can group it how they think is best.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ann, do you have the address? Charlene (nice name, huh?) sent me the address of who will be accepting packages.


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Sharlene, I do have it. Sue in Illinois right?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> LOL Sharlene, I do have it. Sue in Illinois right?


Yup, that is it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm going to keep looking, if I find anything else I'll just send it later. I can't wait to bid on stuff when I get there!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just made up my breeder's basket today. Found a great leather tote to put everything in, something practical and can be used afterward instead of a wicker basket that will probably get thrown out because how many wicker baskets can one have?? It is so cute...makes me want 6 more puppies. It has been quite a few years since I have made up an Easter basket but I hope I can find that clear wrap at Michael's???? to wrap it yet have it transparent.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Take a picture Sharlene!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Take a picture Sharlene!


Before or after I have it wrapped in the easter basket wrapping????..for lack of knowing what else to call it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Both? Just being nosy...


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ok, will do. But I will be adding 6 more toys. I saw them at a store last weekend. I did not get them and regretted it when I came home. I was not going to drive halfway across town again but turns out I bought hanging planters there...and bought 2 different sizes !!! One has to go back. Grrrr...that is DH's chore tomorrow...or listen to me freak out over hanging baskets.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I made a little "this contains" note (dont' think it can be seen in the pic) but will need to make a new another with the addition. And Charlene has been so kind to put up with me. I put little paw-print decals on the leather tote to make it "doggie" that can be easily removed and can be used later for magazines, dog toys, or any other little bric-a-brac. Blankies, tug balls, and skinneeez included....my pups love their skinneeez. Evye takes one to bed with her every night. The toys are stuffed underneath. Trying to keep it condensed. It does have to be shipped.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That looks beautiful! I just sent all of my stuff in a box, I wasn't sure how to present it. I hope they don't get upset with me!


----------



## Evye's Mom

It sounds like they do a fantastic job of "presenting" it.


----------



## marjrc

Those sound great, ladies! I wouldn't worry about presentation too much, unless you don't mind spending on shipping. If you are going in person, then you'll have to think about how you're going to carry or pack it. It does sound like you have some fun things!! I hope I get a chance to see them myself.


----------

